# Friendly warning about Chihiros A Series updates.



## oreo57 (13 Mar 2021)

Apparently they have "upgraded" their diodes and the phosphor pack.
Assumption is they are trying to hit the ADA "green look".








Comparison




A bit confused since the diffusers don't match the description really.


----------



## jaypeecee (13 Mar 2021)

oreo57 said:


> Assumption is they are trying to hit the ADA "green look".


Hi @oreo57 

What's so special about the "green look"?

Whatever next!

JPC


----------



## oreo57 (13 Mar 2021)

.ADA's take on it .  This about a green tinted metal halide.
Personally more of a look than anything else.




> It features the same concept as the ADA NAG-150W green metal halide lamp, which is designed to reproduce the "Natural sun light" in order to promote the healthy growth of the aquatic plant. After extensive research, development and strict manufacturing process of the NA-Lamp, the impressive end result shows excellent photosynthesis activity of the aquatic plant. In addition, the high value of true color rendition property brings out the hue of vivid green and red beautifully from the aquatic plant and the fish.


----------



## Wookii (13 Mar 2021)

Surely from the image of the lights, the old version is the A401 with the ‘green’ look and the clear diffuser, and the new version in the image is the A301 with the RGB LED’s and the frosted diffuser?

EDIT: Scratch that - the RGB version is the ‘A Plus’ so IDK - their website is confusing as hell 😆


----------



## oreo57 (13 Mar 2021)

Wookii said:


> Surely from the image of the lights, the old version is the A401 with the ‘green’ look and the clear diffuser, and the new version in the image is the A301 with the RGB LED’s and the frosted diffuser?
> 
> EDIT: Scratch that - the RGB version is the ‘A Plus’ so IDK - their website is confusing as hell 😆











						Chihiros A Series
					

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up. I just receieved a new A series Chihiros light (I have 4 of them on other tanks) and they have done some changes to the LEDs. Made my tank completely green. Looks so bad its like I have green water. Upon contacting Chihiros they said that is the new...




					www.plantedtank.net
				




I had to double check it myself 


> Just wanted to give everyone a heads up. I just receieved a new A series Chihiros light (I have 4 of them on other tanks) and they have done some changes to the LEDs. Made my tank completely green. Looks so bad its like I have green water. Upon contacting Chihiros they said that is the new update and it is similar to the older ones. I can tell you it is not. From the pictures you can see the differemce betweem the previous and new versions. The new light is on the right and older model on the left. It is not a usable light at all unless you like green water. Just dont want anyone to make same mistake.


----------



## Kalum (13 Mar 2021)

Was really confused by this as well when I seen it the other day

I've had an a401 in the past and it was white like the a301 on the left but with clear 'diffuser' but as said their description makes it should like the frosted diffuser is on the new version but the leds described are shown on the right

Sums up chihiros marketing tbh, I'm a massive fan of their lights but if they have went with the leds on the right then it's an odd choice


----------



## Aqua360 (13 Mar 2021)

Why have crystal clear water, when you too can attain that windowsill greenwater algae look, thanks Chihiros!


----------



## Paulus (13 Mar 2021)

Thats pretty ugly light for a tank :S


----------

